# G'day!



## gooba (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi there, I'm from Australia and I'm researching various aspects of WW2 Aircraft that I find interesting


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 30, 2006)

Hiya m8 and welcome to the site 8)


----------

